# Back to short ears!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lumi's ears were finally growing out from their last shave a few months ago...but that's just not my Lumi! She's not mature enough for such an elegant look. : P She's still my puppy-eared punk. Back to short, it is!!

Before: (note the mischievous smirk..)










After:



















I shaved her chin, too, because she kept getting food in it! The mustache can stay. : )










"Mooooommmm..are we done now?"










Done!










I think she likes it!! Hope you all enjoy it, too! Now she reminds me of a strawberry shortcake. : P


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Too cute!! I'm a huge fan of short/shaved ears. She looks great no matter what!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

She is just the cutest little thang! I love her groom, it makes me smile every time!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Super cute, Lumi!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Omg I just can't get over how cute Lumi is! She's such a doll! She looks so adorable with the moustache. When Sasha was in a teddy bear cut, I cut the hair on her chin short too. It does help with the food and water thingy but I think it makes the teddy look better. Shorter hair on the chin makes the dog look younger too coz it doesn't look like they have a beard. That's what I've always thought anyway. I also love those little paws of hers! I've never seen it done like this over here. So cute!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! : )

Tokipoke, I can tell you like the short ears! I love them on Leroy! Can't wait until I try a scissored tk and can take Lumi's ears all the way off like his!

Jack-a-poo, I agree. The shorter chin makes the face look rounder, and therefore cuter! I can't wait to try a "proper" teddy bear head on Lumi, without the banded tk and shaved face. I loved Sasha's teddy bear! And thank you for the compliment on her feet, I've never seen it before, either. I just made it up! Lumi's whole haircut is basically me not being able to chose just one style! I want fluffy feet, but I still want cuffs, I want shaved ears, and a long tk, I want a shaved face, and a mustache! I've waited years for my little Poodle, I want to do every haircut NOW!! : P


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute!! I think it makes her look even more toy-like.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

my my myy!!! she is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

lol she looks like a stuffed toy  A cute on no doubt!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

How could anyone look at Lumi and not smile? I love looking at her pics. The short ears belend in perfectly and make her look like a little baby girl. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lumi is "trouble" even in pink! LOL She will always have that guilty expression and that makes her super cute.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my stars! Lumi looks like one of those Hostess Sno Balls! She's the sweetest pink treat there is! Such a lucky little girl to have you as her own personal rockstar stylist. It's great fun to see your grooming magic, I love it!! :love2:


----------

